# Enterprise Solutions > Oracle Apps Report Layouts in Oracle Apps D2K

## Srikanth

One simple oracle apps developer 2000 reports question how many layouts are available in reports 6i? any answers???

----------


## raman av

Hi Sreekanth,

   multi layouts are available in Report Builder..
  as for my knowledge we can take 5 Layouts..


regards..

raman.

----------


## varun.dixit

There are 8 types of layouts we can use in oracle reports 6i

----------

